# Norci Sight Hinterbau.



## oOMaRcOo (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe seit ungefähr 2 Wochen das Norco Sight, ist ein super Bike
aber heute ist mir was aufgefallen, An der Schwinge ist ein Lager nicht wie das andere! Es liegt ganz nah an der Sitzstrebe 

Photo_1FE69DAD-C325-8FF9-861E-34508819F5BB.jpg
Photo_946437FE-0F14-16E9-0045-809D9F35F3B7.jpg

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen ob das schlimm ist oder nicht.Es könnte sein das da so was wie eine Distanz Scheibe fehlt.


----------



## Indian Summer (8. Mai 2012)

Hi oORaRcOo

Das sieht ganz nach einem Montagefehler aus, kannst du das bitte überprüfen?
Ich denke, dass auf der linken Seite (aussen) eine Unterlagscheibe fehlt.
Wenn du nicht selber schrauben willst, gehst du am besten zu deinem Norco-Händler, der hilft dir da weiter.

Lass uns wissen, ob's geklappt hat oder weitere Fragen auftauchen*

Gute Grüsse

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

